# Life Like powerloc layout questions



## Union Pacific Fan (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to the train hobby and am enjoying it immensely. My wife got me a Life Like powerloc beginner set and it is fun, but want expand it into a larger set up. I'm already airbrushing diesel, dirt and rust onto the boxcars, and they're looking good. I know it's probably considered a toy set, but it's what I have to work with. As a slot car hobbyist as well I understand different curve radius and such but don't grasp Life-like track layouts.Their larger curves seem to be limited to 22" radius, the inner curves seem to be 18"R. Any thoughts on how to make a long swoopy dogleg? The track is kind of spendy so am trying to get educated before buying more track!

Thanks in advance for advice, Rob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

You would want to transition to flex track on a cork roadbed for more flexibility on curves. If you're handy, it will be easy enough to figure out. I don't have a link to any how-tos on this though.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Not only tracks are spendy items unfortunately but all these expenses can add up to a most exciting hobby on long term basis.My suggestion is that you inform yourself as much as you can before you commit to buying any more.As a start,you could visit track manufacturer's websites (Peco,Atlas,Micro-Engineering,etc) so you could be aware at what is available in this field.Then,you could do a Google search on "model trains,model train layouts,layout plans" as basic titles.After then you'll have a pretty fair idea of what's ahead of you if you wish to keep on going.I don't want to discourage you in any way,simply say things as they are.
Then you'll have to deal with your inevitable restrictions like:
-Your minimum radius will be dictated by the locos and rolling stock you wish to use.
-Then your maximum radiuses will be limited by the available space you have.
-Then come the other parameters like your building skills and tooling,your free time,and not the least your budget.But being informed is a good starting point.


----------



## Union Pacific Fan (Mar 7, 2010)

This is fun, appreciate the feedback -thanks. I've since picked up R and L turnout switches in the plastic powerloc format to make a double oval. I don't have a permanent location for the layout as yet, so don't mind the plastic track as a compromise for a temporary set up. Looking good so far but have to be aware of the WAF (wife approval factor) when the dining room looks like a train yard


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I also use the PowerLoc track. Get a few pieces of the track adapters so you can hook up with some "standard" track. 
Then the possibilities are endless.

Jody


----------



## Union Pacific Fan (Mar 7, 2010)

TulsaFlyer, since you're familiar with powerlock track, could you advise me on using the 22" radius curves? 

I'm hoping to make the inside curve with 18" radius, and an outside curve with the 22"R. Does this sound possible, maybe with 3" straights or...?


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes it's possible.
I've done a "living room floor layout" just as you described. A dogbone with the outer radii at 22" and the inner radii with 18". The long center was done with 9" straights.
At least I think that's what you're talking about.


Jody


----------



## Union Pacific Fan (Mar 7, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm thinking of - appreciate hearing about your experience with the track sizes. So for now I think I'll pick up some 22" curves, a few straights and can later adapt to a more standard/flex track - glad Life-Like has adapters for this.

BTW, probably a goofy question, pls bear with me (don't forget I'm a noob). With the power lock track, how many 22" R curves to make 180 degree curve?


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm a newbie too.....I've only been doing this train thing for a few months now, finding out what suits me best.
This forum is an incredible source of information, and enough of the "old hands" that are very willing to help.

And it takes 6 sections of 22" curves for a half circle. 18" as well.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting ... 

Regular Code 100 HO track (like Atlas) has 6 pieces of 18"R for a half circle, and 8 pieces of 22"R for a half circle. I didn't know the Power-Loc stuff was different.

TJ


----------



## Union Pacific Fan (Mar 7, 2010)

Too bad Walthers/Life Like doesn't offer an online track design feature. Carrera slot car company has one and it is super helpful to set up a layout.


----------



## Shanman (Jun 13, 2012)

*Kid friendly power loc layout*

Just thought I'd share a simple layout we completed this week with power loc track Intent is to have a lot of space for the boys to play with their cars (automobile) and rearrange buildings as they like. It helps a lot with them sharing the train itself when they can play in their separate towns. 

Yours etc.,
Shannon


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shannon,

I think you have an official scorecard from the most important two judges you'll ever find ...

... the smiles on those kids says it all! They're happy ... we're happy. Well done!

TJ


----------

